# Desk Watches



## jttheclockman (Nov 13, 2009)

Was able to finish a few more of these desk watches. These have been a huge seller for me over the years. I am guessing because it is such a novelty item for someone who is hard to find anything for plus I offer so many different clock faces that people can match them to just about anyone's favorite enjoyment. Again these will be with me as I start my show circuit for the holidays this weekend. Hopefully people will be willing to spend some money. With the economy the way it is only time will tell. Thanks for looking. By the way any comments and or questions are always welcomed.


----------



## jedgerton (Nov 13, 2009)

John,

Those are very interesting!  Looks like great craftsmanship from here too.

John


----------



## John M (Nov 13, 2009)

Those are cool, what do you get for those?

How big are they?


----------



## Druid (Nov 13, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## glycerine (Nov 13, 2009)

Man, you make the coolest clocks!!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 13, 2009)

You make great clocks I can see why they sell well.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 13, 2009)

So it was YOUR website that I saw those a few years ago! How long have you been offering them via your website?

I have always been intrigued by those since I first saw them - seems like '-02 or '03 or so.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 13, 2009)

I suspect those will sell well. I sure like them, but all my reletives are getting pens this year! :biggrin: Maybe I'll look you up next year.


----------



## SKEETERPROV (Nov 14, 2009)

nice job very nice....


----------



## Kalai (Nov 14, 2009)

I like these, you did a great job on thes, how big are the clock inserts?  Aloha.

Chris


----------



## djpnevans (Nov 14, 2009)

John what can I say but wow.:good::good::good:
David


----------



## artme (Nov 14, 2009)

Those look absolutely great!!:star::star::star::star::star::star:


----------



## broitblat (Nov 14, 2009)

Excellent work and great ideas.

  -Barry


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 15, 2009)

Kalai said:


> I like these, you did a great job on thes, how big are the clock inserts? Aloha.
> 
> Chris


 

Hello All

Just wanted to say thanks for the kind words everyone has posted. I also would like to answer a few questions but unfortunately I still have not been able to figure out how to insert multiple quotes in one post. I will stick to woodworking. I chose the question by Chris to insert a few answers. 

The plan for these watches have been around a long time and I have been making them since 1996 when I first saw the plan and idea in the magazine Wood Sept. issue. There have been other revisions to the plan by others so don't limit yourself if you want to try them. You can find the plan at Wildwooddesigns.com I think they offer the square body. Same construction in them. They really are not hard to make and when I get started I try to do 15 or 20 at a time to get a production line going. I sold 4 at the one day show this Saturday. They always have been a great seller for me. These are not my idea and many people are making them so you may have seen these on others web sites because I do not have a web site but I have photos in many galleries on different sites. 

The size is as follows. overall length is about 15", the width is about 3" at the body not counting the stems, the band is about 1-3/4" wide,and the clock insert is a 2-3/4" timepiece which require a 2-3/8" hole. The inserts I use mainly use AAA batteries. I have some older inserts that use "N" size batteries. The watches can be unfolded flat as shown and some people have hung them on a wall like this, and they can all fold to sit on a desk as in the photo. I sell these for $60 

Hope that I answered all ???  Thanks again for the nice words. Have a great woodworking day.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Nov 17, 2009)

I see Navy....Army....,no Marines? J/k man, those look awesome!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 17, 2009)

MorganGrafixx said:


> I see Navy....Army....,no Marines? J/k man, those look awesome!


 

We have Marines and in fact they sell the best. I have Airforce and Coast Guard also.

I actually sell more military clocks in these designs and again Marines leead the way with Navy close second.


----------



## marter1229 (Nov 17, 2009)

Those are great gifts. I already ordered the plans, and am going to make one for my son, who was a marine.
My question is, how do you make the clock faces. or do you buy them?
Thanks for the great idea.

Terry


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 17, 2009)

marter1229 said:


> Those are great gifts. I already ordered the plans, and am going to make one for my son, who was a marine.
> My question is, how do you make the clock faces. or do you buy them?
> Thanks for the great idea.
> 
> Terry


 

Terry

Not quite sure which ones you are refering to but I listed both sources. 

The clocks are my design added to those patterns and you are free to use them. I get the flag 1-7/16" inserts from Wildwooddesigns.com The larger 2-3/4" clock inserts I get from clockparts.com which are featured in the desk watches. Good luck with them and hope you post a photo and most importantly tell your son THANK YOU.


----------



## CaptG (Nov 19, 2009)

John, I missed this earlier.  Very nice looking,  you are indeed a man of many talents.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 19, 2009)

Those are very nice.


----------

